
Apple HomePod - ctpide
https://www.apple.com/homepod/specs/
======
sosilkj
Interesting that it's not compatible with macOS. What's the point of releasing
a fancy speaker if people can't play their iTunes library through it?

(Or am I misunderstanding the specs?)

